
Ask HN: What are your job salaries? - fizwhiz
Just trying to get a sense of what the salary distribution is across software engineers (dev&#x2F;test&#x2F;ops) including the value of any stock&#x2F;RSU&#x27;s you&#x27;re entitled to excluding any non-work related passive income (side project app etc). It would be awesome if you could provide details like:<p>End of year take home salary with a salary&#x2F;stock split: (ex: $100k w&#x2F; $25k RSU&#x27;s vesting per year for 4 yrs)
Location:
Years of experience as someone in IT:
Company Size: (ex: tiny {&lt;10}, small {&lt;100}, medium {&lt;1000}, large {&gt;1000})
======
fmsf
There have been some pools in the past around this. You should notice that
this is highly subjective depending on which country you are in.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5802295](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5802295)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5804134](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5804134)

~~~
Rainymood
And an obvious double selection bias (HackerNews itself, and people with
higher salaries)

Salary doesn't fit the whole picture. There should be like some salary index
that factors in salary + living expenses + housing + commute + food prices ...

